# Our trip to France - May / June - at last!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've put the log of our trip in the journals section - see under my name, publicly available. 

An interesting point is that we spent a total of 220 euros on site fees in 18 nights (some free, some aires, some municipal, some camping cheques). Average about 12.24 euros a night! try to do that in the UK!

I've mentioned the Pampleonne beach aire, but there was a good find at Chusclan near Avignon / Orange. The local wine co-op has a free aire opposite their unit - excellent free aire (no obligation to buy!), and near to the junction of the A7 / A9 - ideal spot to avoid getting gassed on the service areas!  :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pUBLICLY aVAILABLE*

hELLO

I cant seem to find that

Trev?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I can't find it either.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

doesn't appear on the "recent" list for some reason (I'll check with dave), press the "list all journals" link - my name appears on that list ok!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/journal-display-jid-158.html


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dabs. You are always very good at finding things. Great report BM and most of the latter journey our favourite haunts. In Coglin you could have stayed at l'argentiere which is discounted for MHF members.

I have toyed with filling up in Luxumborg but I reckon the fuel it costs to get there wipes out the savings on fuel

The gorges is right up the top of my to do list but missus is a bit concerned about windy roads. No idea why. :roll: 

Looking forward to your pix and many thanks for interesting and informative report.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

A good read thanks bognormike.
We stayed at Trigance aires overnight, small village but did buy some lovely bread there and did a walk from there. Sat outside for pm looking at the view.

We also stayed at Les Salles sur Verdon, first down by the lac and then up in the village for the night, quite peacefull and we met autostratus there. We also stayed at Ste. Croix aire but there is also a municipal site by the lac.

we also drove along the Gorges du Verdon and along that small road, good views.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As an aside, I read in today's Indy about the fires in & around Ramatuelle; apparently the village was evacuated yesterday. There was a picture from Pampleonne beach of the smoke billowing across. 
Lots of celebs' homes affected (shame).


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> As an aside, I read in today's Indy about the fires in & around Ramatuelle; apparently the village was evacuated yesterday. There was a picture from Pampleonne beach of the smoke billowing across.
> Lots of celebs' homes affected (shame).


 It's a lovely place or was and I am gutted that some celebreties may have their houses burnt down Still, on the bright side, they can buy a few more. I used to think this was the place where mixed vegatables served in a sauce come from.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pusser:-
I used to think this was the place where mixed vegatables served in a sauce come from. "

:lol: could have some good word associations to follow on from this...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just uploaded some more pics to my album - click on the link below.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. We were down there at the same time, probably passed you a couple of times.
As regard the 3.5 signs, we have always parked on the prom at Frejus,were there is a sign with a Motorhome with a cross through it and 3.5Kg, which we have taken it to mean no M/H's over 3.5 but this year we were moved on by the police who said the 3.5 was for HGV's and no motorhomes were allowed to park.
As I say we have parked there lots of times and love it so the "discussion" got a bit heated but we parted with a handshake and parked in a side road off the prom.
Very good write up by the way.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lyon - Ice Cream manufacturers
Rheims - Paper mill
Condom - (Must be one for Condom)
BIARRITZ - Legal department dealing with criminal bears
Nice - Where sisters daughter lives
Cannes - Originally named Can't until they built the Odeon
Paris - where plaster comes from
Orange - where the middle sections of traffic lights are made.
Beziers - the center for people with hearing problems.


----------

